# Livres numriques



## tiloo (7 Juin 2010)

J'aimerai acheter des livres numériques pour mon iPad. Je réside en Suisse, seul Les livres du projet Gutemberg sont disponoble. Que faire pour obtenir des publications un peu moins poussiéreuses?


----------



## twinworld (8 Juin 2010)

pour le moment, il n'y a pas d'offre. Swisscom est en train de s'entendre avec les éditeurs de journaux pour des offres globales d'abonnements. Pour ce qui est des éditeurs de livres, j'ai rien entendu. Mais les grosses maisons d'éditions suisses, y en a pas beaucoup en Suisse. Donc s'il doit y avoir un dépoussiérage ça viendra de nos chers amis français.


----------



## tiloo (8 Juin 2010)

Le même problème que pour la disponibilité de films sur le store Suisse quoi!

Il faudrai pouvoir commander sur le bookstore français dans l'intervalle...


----------

